# Udonis Haslem



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Udonis Haslem is 1 rebound away from being the the all time leading rebounder in Heat history.

He will be the first ever undrafted free agent to lead a franchise in rebounding.

Udonis Haslem is one of my favorite NBA players ever.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

1 Rebound away from being the shittiest player of all-time to lead a franchise in rebounding. Horrible basketball player


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> 1 Rebound away from being the shittiest player of all-time to lead a franchise in rebounding. Horrible basketball player


BAN THIS MAN


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He's definitely seen far better days, but it's hard not to appreciate what he was just three seasons ago. The Ultimate Warrior of this franchise, and Mr. Miami to boot. Pretty awesome stat, regarding being the first undrafted player to lead his franchise. Love him, even though every game I get closer and closer to feeling he should be our most energetic towel-waver.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not bad for an undrafted, undersized power forward. 

He will be one of the most beloved Heat players of all time when its all said and done. But right now, its hard to watch him play at times.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> 1 Rebound away from being the shittiest player of all-time to lead a franchise in rebounding. Horrible basketball player


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We wouldn't have a ring without UD, he was a top 5 player in our 06 run and arguable our top 3 player in the playoffs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> 1 Rebound away from being the shittiest player of all-time to lead a franchise in rebounding. Horrible basketball player


Threads like this make me so sick to my stomach.

Basketball is not just played with a bunch of all stars putting up triple doubles or averaging 20/10.

Basketball is played with 5 guys on the court at the same time and there are up to 15 players on a team for a ****ing reason.

Basketball is a ****ing team game and I love the Miami heat for their blue collar work ethic, their defensive first grind it out spirit and their ****ing loyalty. So yes, UD is the weakest player to be 1 rebound away to lead a franchise in rebounding. You know why?

Because he was undrafted, because he worked his ****ing ass off, because he played to his full potential, because he did the dirty work and sacrificed his body taking charges and protecting DWade. He took less money to stay in MIA when he could of cashed in after his performance in the title run like Big Ben but did not.

So forget you, forget you for disrespecting UD and forget you for not recognizing what he represents to the franchise and what he has contributed in our 2 only titles. forget you for disrespecting fans who recognize his contribution to the HEAT.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Threads like this make me so sick to my stomach.
> 
> Basketball is not just played with a bunch of all stars putting up triple doubles or averaging 20/10.
> 
> ...


Damn right!!!

Udonis Haslem is the freaking man.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> We wouldn't have a ring without UD, he was a top 5 player in our 06 run and arguable our top 3 player in the playoffs.


We lose the Pacers series last season if Udonis Haslem doesn't put on his big boy pants and turn the tables on the physicality of the Pacers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had to edit some of that. Lets keep away from personal attacks here eace:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Had to edit some of that. Lets keep away from personal attacks here eace:


That post about Haslem should have been a permaban.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL @ that censorship on DZ. Nice work W2! Just like movies on TV. :laugh:

Can't expect DD to have any idea what UD contributed to this franchise, considering he rode LeBron's nuts here on July 8th, 2010.

And DD is already essentially banned. We know not to take anything he says remotely seriously.



Smithian said:


>


Bob Saget's line is tremendous. :rotf:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As shitty as he is now, and as annoyed I get with him, he's still one of my favourite Heat players ever, just behind Dwyane (who coincidentally, is also annoying right now). You can't deny what he's done for this franchise, and we don't get a chip without him. He's exactly what the Heat franchise is all about.





And...










...just a suggestion.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

I was really close the other day to asking how I can block posters. I've never blocked anyone on anything, and maybe as some strange sort of sense of pride I'm reluctant. Perhaps in a bit of a sick, psychologically-observational, trainwreck-gazing way I like to watch how low one's mind can dwell, but he's treading on thin ice now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I actually did that right after I replied to the post. 

I added somebody else lately. 

Just so you know, you still get the option of viewing the person's post. After you give into the guilty pleasure ( I know exactly what you mean) you just realize that it isn't worth opening their posts.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LOVE UD!

It's easy to forget, but he's taken some pay cuts to stay with the Heat, and almost left in 2010 (Remember the, 'We Want U!' campaign?) He hasn't been the player he once was, but that doesn't change the fact that he has left his mark on this franchise. I can't wait to see his next rebound!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

#40 should hang from the rafters in a few years


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh come on now, I don't know about that... If he wins another 3 rings with this franchise, maybe but he just can't go in based on skills IMO.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^UD is the Heat. It's not like he's a decent player who won 2 rings. When I think Heat, I think of players like Zo, UD, Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^cant forget Timmy.

There's no doubt in my mind that #40 will be hanging in the rafters a few years after he's retired. And im sure it'll hang right next to #3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, UD is Heat. He embodies the sacrifice all the guys talk about, and gives up his body every night to play Center on this small ball team.

It's sad to see his current state though. What was one of the better role players in the league is now really a one way player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's getting better though. That J is starting to fall a bit more and he's now up to 55% shooting on the season.

Just gotta stop giving him bounce passes on pick and rolls now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, part of it is stupidity running pick and rolls with him or trying to post him up. He's not agile enough to grab those passes in good position without the defender disrupting it anymore. Not like he's likely to score in a crowd anymore anyway.

But you're kidding yourself if you don't think #40 will be hanging in the rafters one day. This is Pat Riley we're talking about. This is the soon-to-be leader in a stat category Riles knows to be vital to winning and indicative of toughness/grit, and he embodies the tenets of the organization more than anyone not named Zo. The fact that he's a Miamian is a cherry on top. Don't think Pat doesn't at least think he owes UD for sacrificing dollars to stay here multiple times in his career. That's one thing for a star making 8 figures a season, but for a role player that's huge. That on it's own isn't reason enough to retire a player's jersey, but everything added up clearly points to that direction.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem had six rebounds Saturday night against the Suns to give him 4,806. Mourning holds the team record with 4,807 rebounds.

"If you want to talk about whatever the core values of the Miami Heat are, we could list them for you or we could just show you a picture of Udonis Haslem," Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said before the game. *"He embodies all the characteristics we want of a Miami Heat player, the leadership, the toughness, the durability, the consistency, the purity." *

Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/11/18/3103070/haslem-shows-again-he-is-the-heart.html#storylink=cpy

Spo bringing back the Purity ring :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Isn't a purity ring what virgins wear? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha yeah I think so. I was gonna make some crack about purity rings and Spo's pining for UD ass, but with this many quotes, it's kind of implied by now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Udonis Haslem is 1 rebound away from being the the all time leading rebounder in Heat history.
> 
> He will be the first ever undrafted free agent to lead a franchise in rebounding.
> 
> Udonis Haslem is one of my favorite NBA players ever.


Well, the franchise is barely 20 years old and came after they stopped the draft at 2 rounds.

Bill Laimbeer is the pistons all time leading rebounder... and was a 3rd round draft pick.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well, the franchise is barely 20 years old and came after they stopped the draft at 2 rounds.
> 
> Bill Laimbeer is the pistons all time leading rebounder... and was a 3rd round draft pick.


Cool story.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, not to mention the franchise is going on 25 if we want to be factual, and Laimbeer was a big center while UD is an undersized PF.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> Yeah, not to mention the franchise is going on 25 if we want to be factual, and Laimbeer was a big center while UD is an undersized PF.


Cool story.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it, plucko.

I don't get it, are you denying what I said or you're just out of ammo?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah that's nice, doesn't change the fact that he's a bum now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Classy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


>


SO AWESOME!!!!!

Love Udonis Haslem.

The Heat currently have 0, zero, nada championships without Udonis Haslem. Replace him with another non-superstar power forward and it doesn't happen. Whether it was tag teaming Dirk with James Posey back in 2006 or turning the tide when the Pacers had the Heat down for the count this past season, he has been a key player.

Such a huge piece of Heat history. The guy has run about 8,932 screen rolls with Dwyane Wade and has seen all the battles. Double doubles in big games, guarding all-star post players in clutch time, hitting big shots, and responding to hard fouls. He has taken less money to stay with the Heat. 

Has he seen better days? Yes, but he is still a big piece of this team. He is the only player on this team who gets consistent minutes and is asked to be a grinder. Bosh may start at center, but when the going gets tough it is Haslem who is run out there to defend and bang down low. The day is an undersized power forward and is asked to be the designated grinder on the best team in the league when he is often the third biggest player on the court (Bosh and James). Of course it won't be pretty when he is out there. You'll see Pat Riley retire and Spo will be fired before you see Haslem be forced off this team.

If Haslem gets hurts before the playoffs start, we won't win it this season. Just throwing it out there. You can whine all day, but if we win it will be because he is a big piece of this team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, plucko.
> 
> I don't get it, are you denying what I said or you're just out of ammo?


I was going with smithians theme of just being a sarcastic prick towards people that disagree. 


The initial post just addressed his draft position, not size. 

Heres another cool story- only 4 teams have an all time leading rebounder with less.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You keep bringing irrelevant facts. The Heat are one of the younger franchises in the league. Should we be surprised by this? Was that really worth looking up? And I understand what your post addressed, just pointing out UD's feat is more impressive because of his size.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> The Heat are one of the younger franchises in the league. Should we be surprised by this?


Lol, you just made the same point I did in my first post.

Thanks for agreeing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lol, you just made the same point I did in my first post.
> 
> Thanks for agreeing.


Way to pat yourself on the back, but I never refuted that point.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lol, you just made the same point I did in my first post.
> 
> Thanks for agreeing.


Are you missing an intelligentsia meeting to post this drivel?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did you know Ray Felton is the only player to lead a franchise in assists while only playing there less than 6 seasons?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> Did you know Ray Felton is the only player to lead a franchise in assists while only playing there less than 6 seasons?


Did you know that the Laker's are the only team to sport 5 All-star's and have a losing record?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is happening right now? Did this guy just compare the Heat to the Bobcats?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Did you know that the Laker's are the only team to sport 5 All-star's and have a losing record?


Nope because it's false!

Howard
Gasol
Peace
Bryant
Nash
Jamison

Six all-stars.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Meeks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Perhaps he meant minimum.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't bail out the Doctor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He probably had to step out to ride Air Force One to a charity event, couldn't help but throw him the rope. I did it for our country.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Holy shit, do you think he's actually the pilot of Air Force One?

That would make a lot of sense you know. Everythings kind of coming together now.


I wonder if he's actually going to be able to help Obama broker peace with North Korea in his next meeting?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What in the RickyDavis happened to this thread


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

doctordrizzay said:


> 1 Rebound away from being the shittiest player of all-time to lead a franchise in rebounding. Horrible basketball player


good call me, good call.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I wonder how long it'd take this clown to leave the boards if no-one acknowledged.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Holy shit, do you think he's actually the pilot of Air Force One?
> 
> That would make a lot of sense you know. Everythings kind of coming together now.
> 
> ...


He's Canadian so no.

The only thing we would trust a Canadian to pilot is a zamboni or one of those dog sleds.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm with you Drizzay, I could care less about these Haslem nut riders. Dude's a bum. He was once mediocre, but now, he' a bum that doesn't even belong on a D-League roster.

This is a player who has stone hands, and when he does catch it down low he can't finish. He's probably missed hundreds of what would be considered gimme buckets under the rim.

Now, his defense pretty much blows and his mid range jumper is broke. It doesn't get much more useless than that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Big surprise. The "new" Miami fans don't respect Haslem. Would have never seen that coming.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This thread.

Wow.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Big surprise. The "new" Miami fans don't respect Haslem. Would have never seen that coming.


New? Lmao. I've been watching the Heat since I was 12 years old Bozo. Anyone who thinks Udonis Haslem is a legend is a retard. He was once a solid role player and now he just sucks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> New? Lmao. I've been watching the Heat since I was 12 years old Bozo. Anyone who thinks Udonis Haslem is a legend is a retard. He was once a solid role player and now he just sucks.


Not a legend, but a very solid role player. Like if you had a guy like Dale Davis his whole career or something.


The thing I don't get is its not like there's some awesome young talent, or proven vet on the bench that he's holding back. The team isn't deep at the 4 and 5, so I don't understand all the "get rid of this chump!" attitude. If there was some good player on the bench and Spo was still starting Haslem out of respect, I'd follow your line of thinking here.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Not a legend, but a very solid role player. Like if you had a guy like Dale Davis his whole career or something.
> 
> 
> The thing I don't get is its not like there's some awesome young talent, or proven vet on the bench that he's holding back. The team isn't deep at the 4 and 5, so I don't understand all the "get rid of this chump!" attitude. If there was some good player on the bench and Spo was still starting Haslem out of respect, I'd follow your line of thinking here.


I don't have any particular "line of thinking" here. Other than Haslem doesn't deserve all the fluffing he's receiving.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> I don't have any particular "line of thinking" here. Other than Haslem doesn't deserve all the fluffing he's receiving.


I think anyone "fluffing" him is doing so in a reminiscing sort of manner. I don't think anyone thinks hes actually still good. Hell, I was arguing on here last year that he stunk and most posters agreed.

But even a few years ago he was a very quality role player. Back in the mid/late 00's I really respected the guy because I like forwards who actually play like forwards. In the paint, defending, rebounding, etc.


Unless I'm missing something, no ones trying to sell him as some sort of good player this year. Hes well past his prime.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> I don't have any particular "line of thinking" here. Other than Haslem doesn't deserve all the fluffing he's receiving.


Miami doesn't win either championship without Haslem.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Last years is debatable. I think Haslems role there could have been filed by any number of scrappy, washed up vets.

The first championship though? Yea. Without a doubt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithi may be specifically referencing game 4 against you guys, when Haslem hit 4 big J's in the fourth. Everywhere else he wasn't good, though, and you wonder if he'd have needed to hit those if he had been producing to the level of a simply below-average PF. He did hit them, though, so gotta give him the credit.

Kinda like GP in '06. He gave us _nothing _in the playoffs after a decent season, especially in the Finals. Those shots he hit in games 3 and 5 were his only contributions. But, hey, he hit them and we won.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Miami doesn't win either championship without Haslem.


Then where's Antoine Walker's thread? Rofl.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What category does Walker lead the Heat in?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I think anyone "fluffing" him is doing so in a reminiscing sort of manner. I don't think anyone thinks hes actually still good. Hell, I was arguing on here last year that he stunk and most posters agreed.
> 
> But even a few years ago he was a very quality role player. Back in the mid/late 00's I really respected the guy because I like forwards who actually play like forwards. In the paint, defending, rebounding, etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, he was a solid player, he turned into a total bum after the foot injury. This thread is a result of poor timing. I may be more willing to celebrate Haslem's contributions at a later date. Right now he sucks and I'm annoyed with him as a player.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> What category does Walker lead the Heat in?


The best shimmy's.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Smithi may be specifically referencing game 4 against you guys, when Haslem hit 4 big J's in the fourth. Everywhere else he wasn't good, though, and you wonder if he'd have needed to hit those if he had been producing to the level of a simply below-average PF. He did hit them, though, so gotta give him the credit.
> 
> Kinda like GP in '06. He gave us _nothing _in the playoffs after a decent season, especially in the Finals. Those shots he hit in games 3 and 5 were his only contributions. But, hey, he hit them and we won.


Don't forget this;






The Pacers were punking every heat player not named LeBron until Haslem took down Hansbrough. The series was over after this. Remember this was just seconds after Hansbrough took out Wade on a drive.

Also, unlike Pittman's retaliatory clothesline of Stephenson, this happened at a significant point of the game.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Don't forget this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since we're overstating the impact of (in the grand scheme of things) minor plays, let me just say that if Juwan Howard didn't confront Lance Stephenson in that one pre-game shootaround, we would have lost right then and there.


----------

